# Place to stay in Pisa/Pompeii



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Has anyone stayed in Marina di Pisa (Near pisa) apparently there is an aire there, anyone any experiences on this,

Also pompeii, I know there are 3 campsites in the town, which would you reccomend, we have a large m/h 8.16m so access is important

Thanks.


----------



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ladybird,

We stayed at an aire right next to the Tower Of Pisa (well 5 min walk) & also stayed at campsite near Pompeii. I can't for the life of me remember the name, so i'll ask hubby when he gets home at the weekend. :wink: 

We had a great time all around that area, that i do remember, and the city of Pompeii was fascinating.

I'll be in touch.

Julie


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Julie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pisa*

Hi

If you are going to Pisa, can I suggest you spend a couple of hours at Lucca? Lovely, lovely...

Rapide561


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Camp site Pompeii/Pisa*

Hi LadyJ

If you look at this site www.eurocampings.co.uk there is a whole mess of sites to choose from. We have been using ACSI for all our travels from Northcape down to Italy, some sites are superb down to the ridiculous but only once have we been let down and that was in Bamburg where the directions took us to the wrong side of town. 
Have a great trip, we will be heading for Pompeii again later this year hopefully.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*camp sites at Pisa etc*

My apologies Ladies I got the names mixed up.

The morel of the story is. Always check before you put pen to paper.

Kind regards


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Richard, I did look up that site I usually use it all the time but the one I am thinking about is not in it, Camping Spartacus, it is in the caravan club site book (which I do not have) I was just wondering which would be the best one to stay in.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Camp Sparticus*

Hi Ladybird

If you look at http://www.eurocampings.it/it/ Capagnia page 2 Sparticus is on the page 
Kind regards


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok i took some time adding a few places we stayed nearby area to the campsite database so here the entries are:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1016 - Pisa Parking area

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1015 - Pozzuoli Aree Di Sosta (Near Naples)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=745 - Nettuno Campsite South of Naples about 20 miles near Sorrento.

HTH


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for that Nuke they look good.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

With all the talk about low lifes, how safe is it to leave your vehicle in the sosta at pisa? Seems to me the sort of place they would target.

Olley


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

it actually felt quite safe there Olley whilst we stayed albeit during the low season so probably not as risky.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I am sorry that this reply is 6 months too late but just done a search for pompeii and this came up.

The sosta at Marina di Pisa is big, flat, overlooking the Med. 10 euros a night (Sept 2006 ) no elec but all the services. Easy access ( ours is 10.5 mtrs ) but the place itself was a run down ghost town.


----------

